# Asus Cases



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

First does asus not make cases any more and second is the VENTO 3600 a nice case as far as cooling, stability and basic overall goodness?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've never used one, but I'd give it a 0 for appearance.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> I've never used one, but I'd give it a 0 for appearance.


I have to agree. :sayyes: 
What I remember when I looked at them is the door hardware is plastic. :sayno: 
They are a lot bigger than they look. :sayyes:


----------



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright...thanks guys.


----------



## rmarlisz (Nov 19, 2005)

at neweeg, people say that the mask thing sux


----------

